# Can't post on XDTalk.com



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Anyone else having trouble posting today? It takes me to a blank screen after I hit submit.

Shipwreck?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Me 2 - I tried to post something on that website 4 times and then gave up...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I "lurk" around over there but I never have posted. I like that site...there's alot of good info.... that's how I found this place...


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Yep*

Me too, but did a page back and re hit the submit Key and worked OK--Might be finishing the up grade work..

Ron


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Hey Rusty*



rustycompass said:


> I "lurk" around over there but I never have posted. I like that site...there's alot of good info.... that's how I found this place...


Lots of the same folk there as here my 2 favorite places to be on the net

 
Ron


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I emailed Kermee. It works now.


----------



## Kermee (Jul 25, 2006)

*Oops.*

I apologize. Everything should be working now.

Cheers,
Kermee


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad it is working - I posted there yesterday


----------

